# ACAD/online falscher initialer Wert

## franzf

Hi,

Hab ein kleines Problem mit einem Lenovo SL510.

cat /sys/class/power_supply/ACAD/online sagt nach dem Booten immer "1", egal ob das Kabel angesteckt ist oder nicht.

Das führt dann dazu, dass PowerDevil das falsche Profil setzt, wenn der Laptop auf Batterie läuft.

Kabel rein - Kabel raus - wird erkannt und PowerDevil schaltet auf "Powersave", im ACAD/online steht eine "0".

Wie schaffe ich es jetzt, dass der Adapter schon beim Booten richtig gesetzt wird?

Ich kann mich ja auf on_ac_power nicht verlassen, das prüft auch nur das ACAD/online...

Danke

Franz

----------

## franzf

* push *

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wo ich suchen soll?

kernel? pm-utils?

Es läuft ein 2.6.24-gentoo-r6, aber auch mit einem 2.6.35-gentoo-r8 war es das Selbe.

Die neuesten pm-utils sind installiert.

acpid läuft nicht, aber auch wenn er läuft, ändert sich nix.

Das komische ist, dass in BAT1/status ein "DISCHARGING" drinnen steht. Es wird also angeblich entladen, obwohl der ac-adapter online ist.

Wie gesagt, das Problem besteht nur beim Booten OHNE eingestecktem Netzteil am Laptop. Mit Netzteil booten -> rausziehen -> ACAD/online = 0 - passt.

----------

## firefly

eventuell ein ACPI/BIOS problem. Scheinbar setzt das BIOS bzw. der ACPI code im BIOS den status des Netzteils nicht beim booten, wenn das Netzteil nicht angeschlossen ist.

----------

## franzf

Danke dir! Dann werd ich mal nach nem BIOS-Update schauen. Im BIOS-Setup selber war ich ja schon unterwegs, konnte aber keine Einstellung finden, die das Problem beheben könnte.

----------

## toralf

Wieso wird beim SL510 eigentlich ein/sys/class/power_supply/ACAD/ erzeugt, während mein T400 "nur" /sys/class/power_supply/AC/ verwendet (vanilla kernel 2.6.35.5)?

----------

